# ended up making me enjoy myself all on its own



## liirakdd

¡Buenas a todos!
Pues eso, tengo problemas para traducir esta frase: *The fun from the stage ended up making me enjoy myself all on its own.*

Contexto: es una chica que va a un concierto, y se queda impresionada viendo la actuación.
Y luego piensa esto.

Gracias por adelantado.

Besitos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No sé si seré muy mal pensado, pero creo que quiere decir que "se corrió" (tuvo un orgasmo) sola...


----------



## liirakdd

Oldy Nuts, muchas gracias, pero no creo que sea eso jajaja, más que nada, porque es una chica bastante joven  pero gracias por tu aportación. ¿alguna otra sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y tal vez precisamente por su juventud? Entiendo que en los albores de la sexualidad no es para nada infrecuente sentirse sexualmente excitado/a por motivos no sexuales, especialmente por fuertes emociones gratificantes. Y tal vez no se refiera a llegar hasta el orgasmo mismo, sino que sólo a sentirse muy excitada sexualmente. Pero sí, concuerdo que es mejor esperar la opinión de los nativos.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not sexual. (Hang in there, Oldy, it's almost Saturday night  ) But whoever said it doesn't know how to talk.


----------



## Tochka

k-in-sc said:


> whoever said it doesn't know how to talk.


 Agreed.  This is not normal phrasing.


liirakdd said:


> *The fun from the stage ended up making me enjoy myself all on its own.*


If "its" is meant to refer to the stage, then I would rephrase it:  "The performance was so funny, that alone was enough for me to really have a good time."
If "its" is really meant to be "my", then I would suggest: "The performance was so funny, that I really enjoyed myself even though I was alone."


----------



## k-in-sc

To me it doesn't necessarily mean the performance was funny, just that they were having fun onstage. It also sounds as if she might not have enjoyed herself otherwise.


----------



## Chasint

I don't find the sentence difficult or unusual.

Here is my version:

_In the end, the fun emanating from the stage was (all on its own) sufficient to make me enjoy myself._

My guess is that earlier context showed that she hadn't been enjoying herself before then. Am I right?


----------



## donbeto

La alegría viniendo del teatro - solo, bastó que me divertí.

Oldy, no te preocupes, hoy en dia todo puede sonar sexual.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, I am relieved: three natives, three different interpretations. So it's not just my poor English.

Because of my age, my first interpretation of the original post was that the girl had attended a concert (of "classical" music, of course), probably for the first time in her life, and the enjoyment coming from the stage had moved her so deeply as to ... ? And my first attempt was the only logical continuation of the sentence that I could think of at the moment.

I realize now that the concert could have been of any kind of music whatsoever, and that we have so little context that all we can do is to make wild guesses in the hope of hitting the target by chance. Which, while most entertainig, seems to me a waste of time.

Addition: four natives, four different interpretations...


----------



## Chasint

Oldy Nuts said:


> ...
> Addition: four natives, four different interpretations...


Only one correct one 

liirakdd - please give us 

1. The source of this sentence, a book, a magazine, an interview? If so what is the name of the publication or broadcaster?
2. The author
3. Some indication of what sort of event this is
4. What nationality is the girl who is speaking?   (This is very important)
5. Is this a transcript of a real conversation or is it fictional?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Biffo said:


> Only one correct one



Which one?


----------



## Chasint

Oldy Nuts said:


> Which one?


You have to ask?

Seriously though - this is just another indication of how important it is to provide as much context as possible.

It also shows how pointless it can be for people to continue guessing in the absence of context.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yes, I have to ask. Because, although I know your answer , the obvious next question is: *HOW DO YOU KNOW?* Which brings us back to the all-important and never ending subject of _context_. By the way, you _have_ read my signature, haven't you? And you did read the paragraph before the addition in my message #10?


----------



## k-in-sc

I think posts #7 and #8 say pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Chasint

The truth is that the native speakers do agree pretty much as k-in-sc has pointed out.  I was being facetious before. 



Oldy Nuts said:


> Yes, I have to ask. Because, although I know your answer , the obvious next question is: *HOW DO YOU KNOW?* Which brings us back to the all-important and never ending subject of _context_...


It is impossible to explain how you know something if you understand it immediately. As a matter of fact I didn't feel the need of any context until I saw that there was some disagreement and that therefore I would have to justify my explanation.

Here is my attempt at explaining how I know. It is not a grammatical analysis so much as a list of partial paraphrases to show the various elements.

*The fun from the stage ended up making me enjoy myself all on its own.
*
X made me enjoy myself.
X ended up making me enjoy myself.   I hadn't been enjoying myself but I ended up enjoying myself because of X
X made me enjoy myself, all on its own.  X was the only thing that made me enjoy myself. X was sufficient to make me enjoy myself.

The fun from the stage...  Those on stage were having/creating fun. I 'absorbed' that fun and therefore had fun myself.


Does that answer how I know?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Biffo, I thank you for your detailed explanation of how you _know_ that your interpretation of the obscure initial sentence is _the_ correct one. Your logic is impecable and most convincing. However, it leaves me with an uneasy feeling that it is bassed on insufficient facts. Until the original poster gives us a more detailed explanation of the cirmustances, I will certainly acccept that your interpretation (apparently coincident with K's) is most probably the best, ... but I remain doubtful.


----------



## Chasint

Oldy Nuts said:


> ...but I remain doubtful.


Perhaps you could explain your doubt as I have explained my 'knowledge'. It might be an interesting exercise. 
Do you doubt because you find the sentence meaningless?
Do you doubt because you have a different interpretation? If so, how do you justify it?


P.S. If the sentence had ended "all on *my* own" then the interpretation would have been different (and slightly nonsensical) but it didn't and wasn't.


----------



## liirakdd

Wow, there are many answers.
First of all, forgive my English, because it is very basic.
Biffo, answering your questions.
The phrase is a manga (Japanese comics).
I'll leave you the link to the page, so that you see him yourselves, and you may give a better translation.

Oh, I can not put links. You can find it on page MangaFox, series: Strange Orange, chapter 11, page 27.

Thank you very much to all.

kiss


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Not being a native, I do not have any solid arguments. To my foreign ears, the sentence sounds odd, with a very strange costruction. Even _The fun from the stage, all on its own, ended..._ would make more sense for me. Or a simple comma before the _all on its own_. Apart that we know nothing except that the girl was impressed during a concert of some kind... Sorry, but I cannot help feeling that we are assuming too much.


----------



## aztlaniano

Oldy Nuts said:


> _The fun from the stage, all on its own, ended..._ would make more sense for me. Or a simple comma before the _all on its own_.


Right you are, Oldy.
Remember that our friendly talking mule pointed out, way back, 





k-in-sc said:


> whoever said it doesn't know how to talk.


I might add that whoever wrote it down does not understand the use of punctuation.
Al final, la diversión que había en el escenario fue suficiente, por sí sola, para hacer que me lo pasara bien.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

liirakdd said:


> Wow, there are many answers.
> First of all, forgive my English, because it is very basic.
> Biffo, answering your questions.
> The phrase is a manga (Japanese comics).
> I'll leave you the link to the page, so that you see him yourselves, and you may give a better translation.
> 
> Oh, I can not put links. You can find it on page MangaFox, series: Strange Orange, chapter 11, page 27.
> 
> Thank you very much to all.
> 
> kiss



Well, _Japanese_-English... that explains many things. Here is the link, just in case:

http://mangafox.me/manga/strange_orange/v02/c011/27.html

although a quick look at the previous pages left me more confused than before. Maybe because I am from pre-manga times..


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aztlaniano, I found your suggestion most convincing ... until I looked at the manga. Perhaps Gengo could come to the rescue...


----------



## aztlaniano

Oldy Nuts said:


> Aztlaniano, I found your suggestion most convincing ... until I looked at the manga. Perhaps Gengo could come to the rescue...


I read the text exactly as Biffo did.
Seeing the sentence in context doesn't change its meaning, for me. It simply indicates that the girl enjoyed the performance in spite of herself. She felt that she shouldn't enjoy it (maybe she has religious compunctions) but she did nevertheless.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

aztlaniano said:


> I read the text exactly as Biffo did.
> Seeing the sentence in context doesn't change its meaning, for me. It  simply indicates that the girl enjoyed the performance in spite of  herself. She felt that she shouldn't enjoy it (maybe she's a Christian?)  but she did nevertheless.



Three heavyweights coinciding is more than enough for me. I'll forget the previous phrase _this is the first time I've fet such a complicated feeling_, coming from a teenager who had been serious and silent until asked. As you say, there could be religious factors at play. I had not considered this possibility.


----------



## k-in-sc

We run into this a lot -- unfortunate Spanish speakers trying to translate the barely comprehensible English-from-Japanese of manga or animé.
This one keeps calling concerts "lives."
At any rate, apparently the girl wants to be the singer of a band.


----------



## liirakdd

Thank you very much at all, but then, you do believe that is the best translation?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

liirakdd said:


> Thank you very much at to all, but then, you do believe that is the best translation?



All I can say is that I like best the one from aztlaniano. And if you had given us enough context from the beginning, no wild guessing would have been necessary...


----------



## Tochka

liirakdd said:


> Thank you very much at all, but then, you do believe that is the best translation?


 The original English was wrong.  Thus it is difficult even for native English speakers to say what was intended by the Japanese author.


----------



## k-in-sc

From what I could make of the manga, aztlaniano's translation looks fine to me.


----------



## liirakdd

Ok, Thank you very much at all ^^

kiss


----------



## Oldy Nuts

liirakdd said:


> Ok, Thank you very much at *to* all ^^
> 
> kiss


----------

